# Cherry Blossoms



## VirginiaHuguenot

The National Cherry Blossom Festival in Washington, DC has begun. The blossoms are blooming. For those who may be interested from afar, you can view the cherry blossoms at the Tidal Basin online here via the National Park Service webcam:

National Mall & Memorial Parks - Cherry Blossom Web Cam (U.S. National Park Service)
National Mall & Memorial Parks - National Cherry Blossom Page (U.S. National Park Service)
Official Website of the National Cherry Blossom Festival - Washington, DC


----------



## Bladestunner316

Absolutely Beautiful!!!

We have some here around home !!


----------



## Herald

Andrew, I'm planning to take my daughter to the Tidal Basin at peak.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Andrew, I'm planning to take my daughter to the Tidal Basin at peak.



When you are planning to go, brother? I'm planning to go myself next week during my lunch break. You can send me a pm, if you like.


----------



## Ivan

I went as chaperone on my daugther's junior high school trip to Washington D.C. back in '93 or so. The blossoms were in full bloom. It was a wonderful time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

iReports in bloom: Your cherry blossom photos - CNN.com


----------



## Josiah

God's creation is amazing. Cherry Blossom tree's and Apple Blossoms are starting to bloom in Wa. state too and I must say that I enjoy my state in the spring .


----------



## Gryphonette

Oh, wow. I've_ always_ wanted to see that sight! Gorgeous!


----------

